# USEFUL URL"S ( links)



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

Brew Timer - http://www.hoppedale.com/brewerytimer

Promash - http://www.promash.com

BeerSmith - http://www.beersmith.com

Carbonation Calculator - http://www.tastybrew.com/calculators/carbonation.html

Bottle Priming - http://www.tastybrew.com/calculators/priming.html

MrMalty pitching rate calculator and useful info on origins of yeast strains and xref from Wyeast to Whitelabs:
http://www.mrmalty.com/

How to make a 2 step starter:
http://seanterrill.com/2010/03/08/two-stage-starter-calculations/

Water treatment calculator:
http://www.ezwatercalculator.com/

John Palmer's Residual Alkalinity nomograph is java:
http://nomograph.babbrewers.com/

Lots of useful calculators:
http://www.brewheads.com/calc.php

Other calculaotrs with snazzy UI:
http://www.brewcalcs.com/


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Nice job there Tom.


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

cheers for that Tom.. saves us having to hunt through the search function.

Allie


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2010)

Wow Tom,

Thanks


----------



## xanxer82 (May 23, 2010)

Tom, forgot Finevinewines.com


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the posting Tom!


----------

